# Escobar Season Has Returned!!



## donescobar2000 (Jul 31, 2003)

"Captain's Log"  

Weight 170.  Couple of cheat meals have held me back.  But I am back on the ripping train.  NOTHING CAN STOP ME.  Oh wait....except the cheat meal I have planned in two weeks.  

Today I blasted arms and did HIIT.  Geez starting cardio is hell for me.  I hate the bleep.  But once I get into it.  Ah man noone can stop me.  Today was good.  I feel so good after my cardio I could not wait to go home to eat my grapefruit, cashew butter, and my isopure.  Unfortunatley the Grapefruit was "Yuck!"


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Welcome to the journals 

Now kick ass!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 31, 2003)

Y Thank you!  Look forward to me.  I am quite entertaining.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 31, 2003)

Just Staying Chissled!


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=377706

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=377708


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

Finally!  

Now post your meals


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 31, 2003)

7 AM - Breakfast

Choclate Whey Waffles (With Pure Oat Flour By the way)
1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese

8 AM - 9:30 - Lift like no tommorrow (Operation Cut Storm)



10 AM - Snack

6 Oz. Stawberries
Whey Shake
1/2 Cup of Pine Apple Cottage Cheese
1 Tablepoon of Cashew Butter



1:00 - Lunch

2 Cup of Romaine Lettuce
5 Oz Chicken Breast
1 Cup of Brown Rice
2 Flax Caps

4PM - Snack (Yeah Right!)

1/2 Cup of Brown Rice
4 Oz Sweet Potato
5 Oz Chicken Breast
2 Flax Caps


6:30 PM - Dinner

2 Oz Shallots
1 Oz Red Pepper
1 Cup Romaine Lettuce
7 Oz Brocolli
5 Oz Tillapia Fish
1 Tablespoon of Cashew Butter

10 PM - Before Bed

1/4 Cup of Pineapple Cottage Cheese
1 Tables Spoon Natural Peanut Butter
1/2 Tablespoon Cashew Butter

Totals

2006 Cals  190 Carbs 215 Protein 48 Fat

I May have overdid it on the protein.  Oh Well I love the cottage, therefore my mouth gives it respect.   Had to eat it before bed.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

Looks good! 

Whats the macros on that cottage cheese?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks!

80 kcals - 0 Fat 6 Carb (of course Sugar Unfortunatley) 12 Protein.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

Regular CC has only 4G.  Switch if to plain if you can 
If you get the Friendship brand that only has 2G.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Regular CC has only 4G.  Switch if to plain if you can
> If you get the Friendship brand that only has 2G.



Hmm... I am assuming 4 percent Milkfat?  If so I guess I can somehow squeeze it in.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

No, fat free cottage cheese.

The Friendship is 1%


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 31, 2003)

My Weightlifting Rhyme.  Lord I am bored.  I guess I felt creative.  Comments are welcomed.

I???m on the cut train,
What???s that sayin?,
No pain no gain,
Big bis flexing will be my claim to fame,

At the cats I???m gleaming,
To outdo ya is my scheme kid,
On a mission like I???m on a marine bid,

But steady pushing weights,
My favorite mate???
is Ivanko,
Just thought you???d want to know,

HIIT is my brother,
You guessed it I???m running yo,
Speedy intervals,
I???m running for miles,
Burning them 500 cals,
I???m in Ketosis faster than Keving Lyles,
I???m a five year veteran,
Excuse me while I take a bowel


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No, fat free cottage cheese.
> 
> The Friendship is 1%



WOW!  Where can I get that?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

Fat free at your grocery store

Friendship brand at natural food store


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 31, 2003)

Whoa!  I looked it up online that stuff is loaded with protein.  I gotta get my hands on that.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 1, 2003)

Good Morning Everyone!  Hah!  I have no energy and I am having cravings even on 200 grams of carbs.  Boooooo!  This sucks!  Well I woke up about an hour ago.  I know, it's kind of early.  I went to sleep early though so I guess it evens out?   Anyways today I work the bodypart I extemely hate the most.  LEGS.  I have to do what I have to do though.  Lift till I get the tunnel vision effect. 

Oh also days are in counting.  14 Days till surgery!  Yikes!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 1, 2003)

*EAT EAT EAT!!!!*

6:30 AM Breakfast

Choclate Whey Waffles
3/4 Pineapple Cottage Cheese

Total Cals 409  5 - Fat 45 - Carbs 50 - Protein

Gym
8:00 AM - 9:30 AM 

10:00 AM Snack 

Zero Carb Isopure        
Woodstock Farms Cashew Butter     
6 Oz Strawberries 

Total Cals 239  8 - Fat Carbs - 16   Protein - 27

12 PM Lunch  

3 Oz Sweet Potato 
4 Oz. Tilapia Fish 
4 Oz. Tomato
1 Cup Brown Rice 
1 Oz. Sweet Red Pepper
1 Oz. Sweet Yellow 
2 Flax Caps

Total Cals 435 4 - Fat 67 Carbs 28 - Protein

2:30 PM Snack (Yeah Right!)

6 Oz. Sweet Potato
1/4 Cup Brown Rice
1 Cup of Romaine Lettuce
6 Oz. Chicken Breast

Total Cals 413  Fat - 1.5   61 - Carb    Protein - 39 

5:30 Dinner

1 Cup Romaine Lettuce
1 Oz. Tomato (Sliced)
4 Oz. Chicken Breast
1 Tablespoon Of Peanut Butter
1 Tablespoon Of Cashew Butter

Total Cals 265    17- Fat     2.2 - Carbs    26 - Protein

1/2 Cup Of Cottage Cheese
1 Tablespoon Of Cashew Butter

Total Cals - 170 9.5 - Fat 9.5 - Carbs   14 - Protein 

Daily Totals 2041 kcals   / 46- Fat  / 208 - Carbs  / 215 - Protein


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

Whats in the waffles?  Ingredients and macros please


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 1, 2003)

! Scoop of Whey 2 Carbs 20 Protien 2 Fat
1/3 Cup of Oat Flour 27 Carb 4 Protein 3 Fat
1/2 Cup of Water
2 Tablespoon of Splenda 2 Carb 0 Protein 0 Fat
1 Tablespoon of Cinnamon


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

Did you make those yourself?  I make oat flour for pancakes and such by just grinding rolled oats, that way I know what I'm getting


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 1, 2003)

Yea I came up with the Recipe.  They are good. Oh...I excluded 1/4 cup of egg white for the waffles.  I also spray the waffle maker with Pan Non fat Butter Spray.  I experiment with the powders a lot.  The other day I made a protein Cheesecake.  

I bought the Oats already grinded.  It is pure.  I got it from Arrowhead Mills at Whole Foods Market.  Gosh I love that company!  They provide my Peanut Butter too.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

You should put that recipe in the Recipe section


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 1, 2003)

Which one?  The Cheesecake or the Waffles?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

Both, all,

We need recipes


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 1, 2003)

I got you.  I have couple.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 1, 2003)

I am craving so I decided to make some Sugar Free Jello.  Tommorow I may eat normal.  Sunday Its back to the dieting.  Saturday looks like this.  300 Carbs 170 Protein 70 Fat


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 2, 2003)

Today is the off day.  I figure I'll shock the body and eat for my regular weight and height.  Plus my energy levels are sunk.  Anyways here is the list of food so far.  If I cheat I'll let you know.  Basically I plan on eating everything I am not supposed to on a cut.

6 AM Breakfast

Choclate Whey Waffels
1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese

Total Cals 463 / Fat 6.5 / Carbs 38 / Protein 56

9 AM Snack

Isopure Shake
1/4 Cup of Aunt Jemima Lite Syrup
1/4 Cup of Nonfat Milk
4Oz Strawberries
1/2 100 Percent Whole Wheat Bagel
1 Tablespoon of Cashew Butter
2 Flax Caps


Total Cals 262 / Fat 10 / Carbs 58.5 / Protein 33

1 PM Lunch

6 Oz. Potato
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
4 Oz. Tomato
2 Os  Red Pepper
2 Oz. Yellow Pepper
6 Oz. Chicken Breast
1/2 Cup Of Jell - O  (Sugar Free)

Total Cals / Fat   / Carbs   /  Protein

3:30 Snack (Yeah Right)

5 Oz. Potato
1 Cup of Brown Rice
4 Oz. Brocolli Flowrets
3 Oz. Chicken Breast
1/2 Cup Of Jello ( No Sugar )

Total Cals / Fat   / Carbs   /  Protein

6:30 Dinner

12 Oz. Sweet Potato
2  Oz.  Brocolli
4 Oz. Chicken Breast
6 Oz. Necterine

Total Cals / Fat   / Carbs   /  Protein

Before Bed


----------



## Jenny (Aug 2, 2003)

I like your poetry


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I like your poetry




Y thank you!  More to come.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 3, 2003)

7 AM  Breakfast

Choclate Whey Waffels
!/2 Cup Cottage Cheese

Total Cals  / Fat / Carbs  / Protein 

9:00 - !0:30 Gym (Back Workout)

11:00 Snack ( Damn Running Late on my meals )

6    Oz. Strawberries
6.5 Oz. Apple
Isopure

Total Cals  / Fat  / Carbs  / Protein 

2 PM Lunch

4 Oz. Sweet Potato
1 Cup Brown Rice
2 Oz. Tomato
2 Oz. Green Pepper
2 Oz. Red Peper
.5 Oz. Onion
4. Oz. Chicken Breast
1 Tablespoon of Cashew Butter

Total Cals  / Fat  / Carbs  / Protein 

4:30 Snack

2 Oz. Sweet Potato
2 Oz. Brocolli
1 Cup Brown Rice
2 Oz. Tomato
2 Oz. Green Pepper
2 Oz. Red Peper
.5 Oz. Onion
6 Oz. Chicken Breast

Total Cals / Fat / Carbs / Protein

7:30 

1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese
2 Oz. Brocolli

Total Cals / Fat / Carbs / Protein


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 3, 2003)

Bored Again so i wrote another rap.

Now...who wanna battle the swordsman,
according to sources,
I slice swift real often,
man Neo could'nt see though,
I demolished his ass,
I was to fast in incognito,

Matrix what?  I bring reality with real reality,
in real formation from my locality,
where that be son?  You consider them burbs,
I consider it a place where kings are born,
ain't no way we go wrong,

In different tongues we perform,
slang or proper form,
a slict dialect which I recite in my poems,

don't get it confused,
i'm a rapper,
with more techniques to kill,
like velicoraptor,

and for those who read this,
and like this,
everytime i come,
i'm more consistent,
and as ya should know now,
ya are all my witness,
to see my persistence,
i made it your business!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 4, 2003)

Yikes!  Less than two weeks to go.  Man my time is getting close.  I have to go pick up some prescribed meds today.  Of course the countdown is for my surgery.  Today is chest day.  Yipee!  My favorite bodypart.  Also I am going to do HIIT again.  That I am not looking forward to.  Holla Back! Don!

7 AM Breakfast

Apple Cinnamon Protein Waffles
1/2 Cup Of Cottage Cheese

369  Total Cal  Fat 5 / 43 Carbs/  39 Protein

11 AM Snack

6.5 Oz. Apple
Isopure Shake
2 Flax Caps

220  Total Cal  Fat 2 / 26 Carbs/  25 Protein

1 PM Lunch

6 Oz. Sweet Potato
1/2 Cup Of Brown Rice
1 Oz. Onion
1.75 Oz. Yellow Pepper
1. Oz. Red Peper
1. Oz. Green Pepper
6 Oz. Chicken Breast

Total Cal  540.5 Fat 5 / 86.5 Carbs/  39 Protein

3 PM Snack

1/2 Cup Of Brown Rice
1 Oz. Onion
1.75 Oz. Yellow Pepper
1. Oz. Red Peper
1. Oz. Green Pepper
3 Egg Whites
2 Flax Caps

Total Cal 201.5 /  Fat 5 /  Carbs  45.5 /   22 Protein

6 PM Dinner

1 Cup of Brocolli
4 Oz. Solid White Albacore Tuna
2 Tablespoons of Natural Peanut Butter
1 Tablespoon of Newman's Light Italian Dressing

Total Cal 377  /  Fat 20 /  Carbs 11  /  39 Protein


Before Bed

1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese
Total Cals 90 /  Fat 1 /  Carbs 3 /  16 Protein

Daily Totals
2038 Cals / Fat 44 / Carbs 220 / 202 Protein


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

You've got some talent there Esco! 

What kind of surgery are you having?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2003)

Well than go the next 2 weeks without a cheat meal.  You don't have to have a cheat every week you know.  Look at Julie, she had her first cheat meal in 6 weeks and she is more of a newbie to this than you.  If she can handle 4-6 weeks without a cheat I'm sure you could


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> You've got some talent there Esco!
> 
> What kind of surgery are you having?



Thanks for the compliment.  I am getting abdominalplasti.  5 years of ab work has not helped.  I have excess skin.  Yuck! 

Jodi I am sure I can do without it.  I did it one whole year before.  I just save it for after the surgery.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2003)

After your surgery is when you going to need a clean diet the most.  You don't want to be putting on fat while you can't exercise.  Learn now and when your healed and at the gym again then have your cheat meal.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> After your surgery is when you going to need a clean diet the most.  You don't want to be putting on fat while you can't exercise.  Learn now and when your healed and at the gym again then have your cheat meal.



Alright!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 5, 2003)

Today is my day off again.  I did do a little ab work though.  I am having thoughts of totally goin low carb next week.  2 days prior to my surgery i may do a carb load.  We'll see how I feel.  I bought a new shake.  Syntrax Nectar.  Ahhh!  It is kinda on the yucky side.  I think it is the aspertame.  Anyways I paid for it so I assume I will not waste it.  I am going to drink up.  Tommowrow I will be back lifting again.  It will be arms and HIIT again.  Today I am taking time to relax and eat clean and maintain my deficit.  YES!  

7AM Breakfast

Choclate Whey Waffles
1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese

Total Cal 379 / Fat 6 / Carbs 36 / 48 Protein

9 AM Snack

Syntrax Nectaur Shake
6 Oz. Strawberries
3/4 Cup of Kashi Go Lean
2 Flax Caps

Total Cal 256 / 3 Fat / 39 Carbs / 30 Protein

12 PM Lunch

1/2 Cup Of Brown Rice w/ veggies
4 Oz. Sweet Potato
4 Oz. Chicken Breast

Total Cal 427 / 2.5 Fat / 73 Carbs / 30 Protein

2:30 Snack

1/2 Cup Of Brown Rice w/ veggies
4 Oz. Chicken Breast
2 Flax Caps

Total Cal 311 / 4.5 Fat / 45 Carbs / 26 Protein

6:30 Dinner

2 Oz. Celery
2 Cups of Broccoli
5 Oz. Chicken Breast
2 Tablespoon of Peanut Butter

Total Cal 374 / 16 Fat / 9 Carbs / 41 Protein

Before Bed

1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese
1 Tablespoon of Cashew Butter

Total Cal 180 / 9 Fat / 11 Carbs / 18 Protein 

Daily Totals  1946 Cals /  42 Fat / 209 Carbs / 204 Protein


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 5, 2003)

Now with this pressence,
I display some of my essence,
my beginings as a tiny,
to moms I was a present,

What would I be?,
a martyr of rhyme,
that would make you see more,
than what meets the eye,

Of course Product,
of whom? a genius,
1980 I was concieved when,
81 came about...I was screaming,

yea thats right,
a smack in my ass,
couldn't say much,
but I tried so hard to talk trash,

a man in blue,
face covered held me,
till he lay me so gently,
on mommy's arms that where empty,

Hell what am I talking?
I don't remember that day,
I'm just assuming,
to show how with rhymes I display


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

Looking good 

I love the Syntrax and I soooo love cashew butter.  

I wouldn't go low carb for a week.  What good do you think that would do?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Looking good
> 
> I love the Syntrax and I soooo love cashew butter.
> ...




Just make me even more tired than I am now?  I guess I should not go low carb huh?  May not be ideal for the surgery.  Yea the nectar is ok.  The only thing I do not like it the after taste of the aspartame.     Yeah that cashew butter should be a sin.  I always want more after eating a spoonful along with my peanut butter and my almond butter.  I hope the way I am eating will be of difference on the scale.  I will definitly make sure tommorow.  I am going to weigh myself although I do not trust scales.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 6, 2003)

Can someone explain to me why HIIT has gotten to easy for me?  Even when I have the speed on the treadmill cranked at 9.5.  Oh well...today I did HIIT on the stairstepper.  That is so cruicial.  I felt so much lactid acid building in my legs.  It was a good workout though.  I also pumped the arms beyond recognition.  At least tried...of cours my energy levels are shot.  I can not wait till I stop dieting.  

Breakfast
Meal # 1
6:30 AM 

Choclate Whey Waffles
1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese

Total Cal 379 / Fat 6 / Carbs 36 / 48 Protein

Snack (Post Workout Meal)
Meal # 2
10:00 

1/2 Cup of Fiber One
6 Oz Strawberries
Syntrax Nectar Shake
2 Flax Caps

Total Cal 230 / Fat 3 / Carbs 35  / 24 Protein

Lunch
Meal # 3 
12:30

1/2 Cup of Brown Rice w/ Veggies
3.75 Oz. Sweet Potato
6 Oz. Chicken Breast

Total Cal 461.5 / Fat 3 / Carbs 67.5 / 44 Protein


Snack
Meal # 4 
2:30

1/2 Cup of Brown Rice w/ Veggies
6 Oz. Chicken Breast

Total Cal 297.5 / Fat 2.5 / 50.5 Carbs  / 29 Protein

Snack
Meal # 5
5:00

8 Oz. Grapefruit
1 Tablespoon of Peanut Butter
1 Tablespoon of Cashew Butter

Total Cal 226 / Fat 16 / 17carbs  / 7 Protein

Dinner
Meal # 6
7:30
1 Cup of Broccoli
5 Oz. Chicken Breast

Total Cal 162 / Fat 1 / 5 Carbs  / 32 Protein

Before Bed
Meal # 7
9:00
1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese
1/2 Tablespoon of Peanut Butter ( I Love my Butters!)
Total Cal 90 / 5 Fat / 5 Carbs / 18.5 Protein

Daily Totals
Total Cal 1974 / 44 Fat / 211 Carbs / 212 Protein


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 6, 2003)

Ah Damit! I am craving again!  Oh well I am eating normal again tommorow!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

Get some Leptigen


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 6, 2003)

I can't take sups now.  Doctors orders.  I will when I return though.  That is a definite.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 7, 2003)

Today I am eating over maitenence.  My Goal is to eat 463 Carbs 170 Protein and 53 Grams of fat.  Don't expect me to list the foods.  I am going for it.  Tommorrow I am back on the Cut Train.  I'll see you then.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 7, 2003)

Ah Yes!  Just over maintenence.  Tommorrow its time to shred again.  Hell Yea!!!!

3044 Total Cals / 52 Fat / 466 Carbs / 202 Protein (This included incompletes)


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 8, 2003)

Breakfast
Meal # 1
7: 00 AM 

Vanilla Whey Waffles
1/2 Cup Of Cottage Cheese

232 Total Cals / 5 Fat / 31 Carbs / 39 Protein

8:30
Gym Time!  Back Day!

Snack
Meal # 2
10:00 AM

Syntrax Nectar Shake
7 Oz Apples
1 Tablespoon of Peanut Butter

297 Total Cals / 8 Fat / 31 Carbs / 28 Protien

Lunch 
Meal # 3
12:00 PM

3 Oz. Sweet Potato
3 Oz. Chicken Breasst
1/4 Cup of Cottage Cheese
2 Flax Caps

250 Total Cals / 4 Fat / 25 Carbs / 28 Protien

Snack
Meal # 4
2:00 PM

5 Oz. Sweet Potato
1/2 Cup of Brown Rice w/ veggies
5 Oz. Chicken Breast

489.5 Total Cals / 2.5 Fat /  76 Carbs / 36.5 Protien

Dinner
Meal #5
4:30
1/2 Cup of Black Beans
1 Cup of Brocolli
5 Oz. Chicken Breast

278.50Total Cals / 1.5 Fat /  23 Carbs / 43.5 Protien

Before Bed
Meal #6
1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese
2 Tablspoon of Peanut Butter
1 Tablespoon of Cashew Butter

Daily Totals
Total Cals  2029 / 45 Fat / 218 / Carbs 200 Protein


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 9, 2003)

7:00 AM
Meal # 1
Breakfast

Vanilla Whey Waffles
!/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese

232 Total Cals / 5 Fat / 31 Carbs / 39 Protein

10:30 AM
Meal # 2
Snack

Syntrax Nectar Shake
6 Oz. Apple
1 Tablespoon of Cashew Butter

Total Cals 272 / 7.5  Fat  / 28.5 Carbs  / 25 Protein


12:30
Meal # 3
Lunch

1/2 Cup Of Brown Rice w/ Veggies
4 Oz. Sweet Pototo
6 Oz. Chicken Breast

Total Cals 380 / 3  Fat  / 74 Carbs  / 44 Protein

3:30
Meal # 4
Snack

1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese
7 Oz. Sweet Potato
2 Flax Caps

Total Cals 323 / 3  Fat  / 58 Carbs  / 16 Protein

6:30
Meal # 5
Snack

Syntrax Nectar Shake
4 Oz Celery
1 Tablespoon of Almond Butter

Total Cals 196  / 9  Fat  / 7 Carbs   / 25 Protein

8:30 
Meal # 6
Dinner

1 Cup of Romaine Lettuce
1 Oz. Onion
1 Oz. Red Pepper
2 Oz. Tomato
5 Oz. Chicken Breast
2 Tablespoons of Newman Lite Salad Dressing

Total Cals 233  / 7  Fat  / 6 Carbs   / 33 Protein


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2003)

Why would you give a 14 year old a diet plan?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 9, 2003)

Who?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20088


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 10, 2003)

7:00 AM
Meal # 1
Breakfast

Vanilla Whey Waffles
1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese

313 Total Cals / 4 Fat / Carbs Protein / 36 Protein

11:00 AM (Post Workou)
Meal # 2
Snack

Syntrax Nectar Shake
3/4 Cup of Kashi Go Lean
6 Oz Strawberries
2 Flax Caps

259 Total Cals / 3 Fat / 39 Carbs  / 30 Protein

1:00 PM
Meal # 3
Lunch

1/2 Cup Of Brown Rice w/ veggies
3 Oz. Sweet Potato
5 Oz. Chicken Breast

436.25 Cals / 2.75 Fat / 67.5 Carbs / Protein 37

3:00 PM
Meal # 4
Snack

1/2 Cup Of Brown Rice w/ veggies
2.5 Oz. Chicken Breast
1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese
6 Oz. Grapefruit

Total Cals /  Fat /  Carbs / Protein

5:30
Meal # 5
Dinner

1 Cup Of Brocolli
5 Oz. Atlantic Salmon
2 Tablespoon of Peanut Butter

Total Cals /  Fat /  Carbs / Protein

Before Bed

1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese

Total Cals /  Fat /  Carbs / Protein

Daily Totals

Total Cals 2091 / 46 Fat / 220 Carbs / 215 Protein


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2003)

You should try for Fiber One or All Bran instead of the Kashi.  It has better ingredients and more fiber than any other cereals.  Just a tip


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You should try for Fiber One or All Bran instead of the Kashi.  It has better ingredients and more fiber than any other cereals.  Just a tip




I have both of  the ones you suggested.  Thanks.


----------



## Nate (Aug 10, 2003)

Maybe I missed it, but are your current goals?

To maintain?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm Cutting.  Y?


----------



## Nate (Aug 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> I'm Cutting.  Y?



ahh, i was just curious.

you don't take in too many calories.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 10, 2003)

Oh  Well.  I am doing my wieght *12.  But since my bodyfat is low I may go up in cals every 2 days.  To manipulate my metabolism.  Also  I start craving.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 11, 2003)

6:30
Meal # 1
Breakfast

Vanilla Whey Waffles
1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese

Total Cals  361 / 9 Fat / Carbs 34 / 39 Protein

10:00
Meal # 2
Snack

Syntrax Nectar Shake
1/2 Cup of Fiber One
4 Oz. Necterine
2 Flax Caps

Total Cals  201 / 1 Fat / Carbs 34 / 25 Protein

12:15
Meal # 3
Lunch

1/2 Cup of Brown Rice w/ Veggies
4 Oz. Chicken Breast

Total Cals  309 / 2.5 Fat / Carbs 45.5 / 30 Protein

2:15
Meal # 4
Snack

2 Oz Sweet Potato
1/2 Cup of Brown Rice w/ Veggies
5 Oz. Chicken Breast

Total Cals  408.75 / 2.75 Fat / Carbs 60 / 36 Protein

5:15
Meal # 5
Dinner

1 Cup of Romaine Lettuce
2 Oz. Sweet Potato
6 Oz. Top Round Steak

Total Cals 395  / 10 Fat / 31 Carbs  / 54 Protein

Before Bed
Meal #6

1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese

Daily Totals

Total Cals 1948  / 42 Fat / 206 Carbs  / 209 Protein


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 12, 2003)

Breakfast
Meal # 1
6:30

Vanilla Whey Waffles
1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese
3 Oz. Strawberries

Total Cals 365 /  Fat 5 / Carbs 46 / 40 Protein

Snack
Meal # 2
9:30

1 Oz. Raspberries
9 Oz. Grapefruit
1/2 Cup of Fiber One
Syntrax Nectar Shake

Total Cals 203 /  Fat 2 / Carbs 37 / 25 Protein

Lunch
Meal # 4
12:00

1/2 Cup of Brown Rice w/ veggies
3 Oz. Sweet Potato
4 Oz. Chicken Breast

Total Cals 417/  Fat 2.5 / Carbs 70 / 30 Protein

Snack
Meal #4
2:00

1/2 Cup of Brown Rice w/ veggies
5 Oz. Atlantic Salmon

Total Cals 478.5 /  Fat 18.5 / Carbs 47 / 31 Protein

Dinner
Meal # 5
5:30

2 Cups of Brocolli
5 Oz. Tuna
!/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese

Total Cals  /  Fat  / Carbs  /  Protein


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 12, 2003)

Man my cut is coming to an end soon.  In 3 day I am getting operated.  As far as any fat loss.  I can see some new cuts.  I saw them even better 2 days ago when I was doing some diamond push ups.  I was so happy to see that.  Man...I know when I get this skin removed I am going to probably come down in wieght maybe 10 more pounds.  Thats a shitload of weight.  I hope it works out that way.  I am pretty solid.  I know my BF is low.   After the op is over I will be coming back home the same day.  Of course I am probably going to be assed out asleep.  Ten days after that I have to hit the books at school.  I hope the pain isnt too bad.  I'm probably gonna be bitching in class.  It's o.k though.  My comeback will be in Mid September.  I'm going hard as far as training.  By then I will know whether to cut more or bulk.  I hope bulk.  I been cutting for 5 freaking years on and off.  Time for a different approach.  Plus I need to put my metabo in high gear!!  I make sure to show everyone pics of my results.  Just ask.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 12, 2003)

Me this morning!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 12, 2003)

Just laxin.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2003)

I bet you can't wait.    I would imagine that it will make you feel like a whole new person when all is said and done.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 12, 2003)

You know it! Thanks!


----------



## Freeman (Aug 12, 2003)

pics look good man..way more ripped than me.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 12, 2003)

thanks.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 13, 2003)

2 more days.  Yikes!   Well Today I did my regular workout.  I did my HIIT and Back Excercises.  I saw more Cuts.  Yes!!!!  Today I won't be posting my diet.  I am going to end my cut cycle with a bang.  I going to treat myself to day.  Nothing drastic like my last Cheat day (600 Carbs 300 Fat).  LoL .  But am still going to enjoy today.  Tommorow I will have one last workout.  Yes of course I am going to run.   HIIT kicks ass!  Although it is getting too easy.  I'm intervals on 10 and thats the highest speed on the treadmill.   Lately I have been getting on the starmaster.  Try that as HIIT.  I be you won't handle the lactic acid in your legs.  I keep going although it does kill my legs.  Well Till later or tommorow.  Tune in to another episode of Don's Fitness Chronicles!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 13, 2003)

Respect the Peanut Butter Please!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 13, 2003)

And repect the damn Nectar!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 13, 2003)

Or you are going to make me get you!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 14, 2003)

Aw man...I felt so drowsy.  I am currently on medication.  I have to take some pills prior to my surgery.  For some reason i am not nervous.  I am sure I will be though tommorow.  Tommorow I have to wake up at the crack of Dawn's ass to go to the hospital.  I hope everything goes ok.  Please send out prayers.  I need them.  Talk to you guys soon if not later.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey Don, just thought i'd say g'day. Nice looking journal, very detailed  All the best for your surgery, i'm sure you'll be heaps better off for it. Your a true champion!! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2003)

You should post some workouts too.....


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 14, 2003)

Awww...thanks.  I will post some workouts. They always change though.  I like to add variety to my workouts.  Works best for me.  Plus i get bored easily.  I hate to follow the same routine over and over again.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2003)

That's the best man, i change mine alot too but its good to see what your doing.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks.  I always stay consistent because I refuse to go back to where I 5 years ago.  I may occasionally add some weight.  Maybe 5 at the most.  But I always come back harder and even more shredded.  Yesterday I had a cheat day.  I had to end my cut cycle with a bang.  I had some Cheescake a la mode, nachos, Chicken and biscuits, and 2 smoothies.  I feel great!  Of course a little bloated, but I took it real easy today.  I'm drinking tons of water.  Today I slashed carbs and I'm trying to eat minimal fat.  Protein of course is my buddy.  I did not go the gym today (Although I said i would).  Oh well...when I come back its kick ass time!  I'm gonna get shredded beyond recognition.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey Don, KICK ASS new pic. I love the Niners, but how did you end up a fan if you live in MD?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 14, 2003)

No, let's fix this I        , live, and breathe the Niners.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 14, 2003)

Lol.  I loved them since the Montana days.  Saw them on t.v one day.   I did not have a favortie team.  So I chose them.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 14, 2003)

My dad has season tickets to them, but because of school I can only make the last home game.  Hopefully, they get some post-season games at home because I get a month off for Christmas break. I'm also bummed because local tv here doesn't cover the Niners...had to spring for the sports pack lol. Of course, I watch all sports though.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm watching the game right now.  You are so lucky.  You get to at least make one game.  Hopefully I will make it to one some day in my life.  FOX is telivising it right now.  They are winning.  I can not wait for the regular season.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 14, 2003)

Ya pre-season sucks, but it's all that I have till the regular season gets going. BTW, good luck with your surgery.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks.  I can not wait to return to the gym after it.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm sure everything will go great.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 14, 2003)

Yup!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 15, 2003)

Hello fellow lifters.  Currently I am in the car riding with my parents ro have my surgery done.  How do I feel?  A little afraid but I will be o.k.  I feel so relasxed as far as my body goes.  Another medication I am taking relaxes my muscles.  I have not eaten anything and I am hungry.  I could really use  waffle.  LOL.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

Good luck and see you back here soon


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 15, 2003)

im in pain talk to u guys soon.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

How did it go, how are you feeling?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 15, 2003)

I'm in so much pain Jodi.  It's ridiculous.  I have the bed sitting in front of my computer I only feel comfortable sitting stoope over a bit.  I hope I can sleep well.  It went well.  My doctors where funny they made me feel comforatble.  I hope I can get through this easyly.  One word of advice to everyone.  Never ever get obese.  OR you will end up like me.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

Well go try and get some rest.  Take it easy, the pain will go away soon.  Feel better soon!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks Jodi.  I am wainting on my lazy boy so i can go to sleep.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Fewh!  Last night was one of the most horrilble days of my life.  I took a nap last night and woke up to the most excruciating pain ever.  I know most people would be ashamed of this but it can happen to anyone.  I woke up with a shapr pain in my bladder.  I could not do # 1.  I tried by making a trip but nothing would come out.  I decided to finally go to the hospital.  I cried so did everyone else in my family.  At first the people at registration where taking forever to help me.  As I waited I kept shaking back and forth trying to make myself forget about the pain.  I finally had it and my sis went to the nurse to help me ASAP.  They finally Helped me and escorted me to a room.  TO get my urine out they had no choice but to use a decapture (something like that).  At first it hurt but I felt releif immediately.  The doctor told me It was the anestesia.  That got me so happy.  I ended up leaving with the decapiture in me.  Doctors orders.  Today I feel so much better I am getting up on my own.  I hope by Friday am at least at 80%.  Anyways talk to u guys soon.


----------



## dymas (Aug 17, 2003)

Glad to read you are feeling better! Congrats on a succesfully op. glad to hear there were no probs. I wish you a speedy recovery and hope the pain dwindles down and you start feeling normal soon! Congrats again man and get well soon!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Thanks a lot bro.  Currently I am in my room sitting in front of my computer.  I have visitors.  I really do not want them to see me walking around my my underwear.  Really I don't want them to be here.  I know they are concerned about me,  but I feel uncomfortable.

Last night I had a scare though.  I could not do number 1.  I tried and tried so I told them to just take me to the hospital.  I went to the hospital and they had to attatch something uncomfortable to my private.  I know this may be too much info.  Hey it happens...I don't care.   So basically right now I am peeing out of a straw.  Ouch!  The pain from my stiches are much less.  I am eating tons of carbs to speed the recovery.  Next week i will cut back.  I'll keep you guys posted on my situation.  Thanks again for all the support.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Lol.  I loved them since the Montana days.  Saw them on t.v one day.   I did not have a favortie team.  So I chose them.



I love the Niners too.  Have always been my favorite sports team, even though I've always lived in Florida.  The days of Montana, Rice, Craig, Rathman, etc. were the best!   

I hope you're feeling better.  Keep up the good work brutha!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 17, 2003)

Niners rock.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 18, 2003)

Aggies give up those tickets!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

Hope your feeling better


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 18, 2003)

Gotta ask my pops about those tickets. Lol, he owns the rights and I guess is buying two more season tickets from a 49er alumni. However, he will eventually sell those to the guy's niece when she can afford it. As for the tickets that he already has, it has already been agreed that he is passing them onto me in his will. lol


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 18, 2003)

I got one word for you "lucky."  Maybe when I get my six figure income I will get mine.  Till then my portable 2 1/2 monitor with cable will have to do.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 18, 2003)

Another day of recovery.  Damn I woke up with the biggest headache today.  I thinks its the meds or the amnestesia.  I getting stronger but I still walk like the hunchback of Notre Dame.  All I did all day was sleep play Madden and watch a couple of movies.  My aunt took care of me today.  She cooked a little for me.  Then my parents brought me a sub from Subway.  I felt like Jerod.  Lol.  Well right now I am watching yet another movie.  I am watching Big Trouble with Tim Allen.  Well tty guys l.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 19, 2003)

Today is my first visit to my doctor since surgery.  I finally washed by myself.   I go tired so fast but I got through it by simply sitting on the edge of the tube.  Yesterfday evening was horrible.  I had a headache that kills along with nausea.  My mother put a cold pack on my head and told me to relax.  I finally went to sleep after constant sounds of pain coming out of my mouth.  I think when that happens I need food.  Today I had a slight headache again but I ate and it kinda went away.  I have been eating whatever mostly healthy food.  The worst of it may be a serving of ice cream, cheese and brocolli soup, and a Tuscan Sub, from Quiznos.  Its a sub place.  Anyways I talk later.  I am at the doctors office.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 19, 2003)

Just got out of the doctors office.  He made tae off my support wrap so that he could take off a couple of things that I had on me.  He took off my strainer and decapiter.  He said I can finally shower on my own.  I felt so much better taking off all the bandages.  I feel lighter abnd more comfortable.  He also stated I was going to be very happy in the end.  I trust him.  He is a top doctor and has beeb in many magazines and newspapers.  Credibility is good.  Well talk to u guys soon.  Ill be on later.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey, I say you said Hi! 

How you feeling today?  Better without the bandages?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 19, 2003)

I feel ok.  I finally can sit in front of my monitor.  I guess thats a huge step.  But with out them I feel more comfortable.  Thank goodness.  I am getting stronger everyday.  Yaye!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2003)

Good, I'm glad to hear that.  You should be resting and not in front of your monitor


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 19, 2003)

lol.  I will be off of it soon.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> lol.  I will be off of it soon.



Liar


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 20, 2003)

Getting much stronger.  Finally am getting around to playing my video games.  Oh and I am eating everything.  Metal Gear Solid baby.  Had for almost 2 years and finally took it out the wrap.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 20, 2003)

Dude, Metal Gear 3 is almost out..better get finished with MG2 soon!


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 20, 2003)

gotta NAS fan here huh?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 21, 2003)

Hell Yea!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 23, 2003)

Its been a little over a week since my surgery.  Since I have been eating a lot of carbs lately I have put on some weight.  I dunno if it the fact that I may be swollen or what.  I see it in my face though.  I can not wait for my comeback.  I hope I don't blow up to much.  Well either way...starting monday I am going to start taking hour walks around my neighborhood.  I have started to walk a bit straight which is good.  I dont really feel anymore pain.  The only issues I have is sleeping in the damn lazy boy that I have.  It is so uncomforatable.  I wake in the middle of the night because I feel so uncomfortable.  With my free time the past week, I have beaten a lot of my video games.  I finally beat Metal Gear 1 +2.  I am now working on Silent Hill 3.  After that I will be playing part 2.  Ahhhh!  Someone send me a miracle to heal fast like Wolverine of X - Men.  I want to shred!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2003)

Well its good to know the pain is gone.  DOn't stress too much you'll drop it once your back up to speed


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 23, 2003)

Thanks for the support!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 24, 2003)

Got inspired...I guess you know who is who when shyt happens.  

How can I explain it,
Been on both ends of the track,
One day you love,
But then there is no love back,

I Fucked with people feelings,
Now its back at me,
Should have seen it coming trucking 4 wheelin,

But this time its bad,
Its the one I love and the one I let trespass,
Sick with stiches around my waist,
Feeling not loved is the case,

Workaholic and all it???s aight by me,
Family in town seems reasonable???but please,
All ask is one day,
One day out of seven,
To see you smiling face to make me feel like heaven,

Unfortuantley for me that can???t happen,
Which gives me alternative to start rapping,
Hell let my feelings out,
Yea I just did,
Probably in a minute I???ll be crying like a kid,

What do I have to do,
I???m not negligligle,
I???m there when you need me,
Whats better to you?,
You wanna be left alone,
Become a grown soul on your own,
It???s 2 secs from happening,
Cause it feels to me like you been gone,

Once again I???m confused,
Make me sane soon,
Cause right now it aint right,
Especially if you standing in my shoes,


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 25, 2003)

Another day of recovery.  Unfortunatley I have to miss the first week of school due to recovery.  I really wanted to go but I still believe my condition will not be properous walking around the campus.  I have started watching what I am eating.  Don't want to blow up too much.  My result are starting to show.  I have to thank my doc tommorow.  I go see him again.  He did wonders.  When I totally heal I will post pics.  

The final stage of my physics tranformation is at the grasp of my hand.  This is my Point of not return!  I will be victorious.  Look out world Esco is coming.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2003)

Good for you.  You sound like your feeling better.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 25, 2003)

Everyday I feel better.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 26, 2003)

A battle cat,
tranforming like transformerz,
with no warning,
i come scorning,
yawning fully fresh,
switched from a Lex,
with leather seat press,
of course the best,
ready for battle,
and cause melay,
call for mayday,
I'm strap with AKs,
to give far more than a headache,
shyt to cause berserks,
that my works,
and this writings thesis,
focus to shoot verbals and make ya peices,
i aint holding back,
i dont see leashes,
but i can see how far my words reaching,
while im speaking,
through speakers frequent,
hope i touch ya,
im up son
i just bust one,
and its all over,
the hunt has begun and it not october,
your style been consumed,
im still hungry,
and I'm coming for your platoon,
this shyt will be telivised on the tube for news,
Product srewd ya dudes,
but it was due,
i just needed a que from my crew,
7 up urs and I'll do the do,


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 31, 2003)

It been a while since I posted anything on here.  I figure now is a good time.  My healing is going well except for all the itching I have had lately.  I know it the skin healing.  Though the fact that I am putting on weight is bothering me.  For some reason I am eating normal and it looks like I am putting on some weight.  What can I do huh???  I have not been out of my house since my surgery.  Its starting to drive me nuts.  Tommorow my parents decided to take me and the rest of the fam to the beach.  I can not wait.  I hope I can walk around a bit.  I want to enjoy the day there.  Anyways...Esco out!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Aug 31, 2003)

Have fun tomorrow, and don't really worry about the weight gain.  No activity and eating a lot will do that, post surgery and all.  Just be a bear once you get back to the gym and lift like crazy and clean up the diet.  You've got a good place to start from now, so no worries my man.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 31, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2003)

Have fun at the beach tomorrow.  Hopefully you have nice weather.  I'm sure it will be nice to get out of the house


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 1, 2003)

Well I personally feel like shyt today. i finally went to the beach today and I ate shyt that was not helping my diet. I really had not choice. I ate an omelette, white bread w/ butter, skim milk and raisin bran cereal. There was some fried potatos and four slices of that white bread. I only ate 2 of them. I said screw the potatoes. This inactivity shyt is driving me crazy. Actually its depressing me. I bought "Body For Life" today. Its a bunch of crap I already know. The whole day I felt lazy, unmotivated and I got tired fast. I wanted to do was sit. I feel like I'm turning into a ball of fat. I probably have 2 to 3 more weeks. I hate my endomorphic ways.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 2, 2003)

Call me bitter, but I hate this shit.  Tommorow i am forcing myself to go to class.  I already missed a week.  I can no longer miss anymore classes.   How the hell am i going to do it?  I huff and puff every 5 steps.  Another problem is none of my jeans fit me.  What the hell am I going to do?  HELP!!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 3, 2003)

Great!  My 1st to at school.  Today I had to do some explaing to my teachers.  Unfortunatly I forgot my doc's note.  In actuallity I misplaced it.  Tommorow I will go get another one.  It was tough though.  I huffed and puffed all day.  What really pissed me off was the fact their is work being done on campus.  Because of this I had to take long route to get to certain classes.  Before everything I took a trip to a grocery store.  I did not pack any meals so I bought some.  I bought some tuna in a bag.  Those things arent bad.  Very tasty.  That maybe the meal everyday for the whole next semester.  Very Cheap also.  I also bought some cottage cheese snack packs.  I am trying to stay on the low end on carbs every other day.  At least so I wont gain to much weight.  I have a dilema.  None of my clothes fit me except my shirts of course.  My jeans fit to the t because my scars still have swelling.  I had to wear my only pair of sweats.  I have to tell my parents to buy me some more.  Well I'm gonna hit the books.  Esco Out!


----------



## Freeman (Sep 3, 2003)

study hard my man.  I have to walk all over my campus as well, I count that as my cardio for the day


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 4, 2003)

I got self knowledge, health, and wealth,
although through time trials are dealt,
one day your boy die,
its a fall guy,
nobody knows why,
Only one man holds the truth,
the one upstairs,
handing alpha and omegas,
you know who,
the one that made us,
the one that gave us opportunity to eternal sta - tus,
but what did we do,
fucked up it up dude,
ate the food that was the forbidden fruit,
cast us with hell,
give women pain,
makem yearn for 7 days to remember the shame,
give man the power,
to devour the planet,
with no second thoughts in the 11th hour,
Hills become Silent and Residence is Evil,
people on the street killin people,
armageddon inevitable,
psalms make it legible,
but not for the average joe to get it through his vegtable,
much translation needed,
unfortuantley school system decided religion wasnt needed,
many people heeding in the devils legion,
my faction is the God,
who win with no odds,
loyalty he has,
he's helped me carry my bags,
made me a success with no jet lag,
ain't no way I could cross him,
even if I was forced kid,
you can beat me to death and nail me to crosses!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2003)

Escobar, what surgery did you have? I had two hernia surgeries. Just wondering.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 5, 2003)

I had abdominalplasty.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 7, 2003)

My scars are healing so well!!!  Yaye!  They look like they may not be such an issue after all.  Just a couple more weeks baby!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 9, 2003)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/3083066.stm

This man is crazy!!  He might as well kill himself.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 9, 2003)

I love Blaine, but he's an illusionist...it's all BS, but it is fun to ponder how he does those things..


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 10, 2003)

It's Count Down baby!

Harbinger Gloves
Zero Carb Isopure
Absolved
Lipoderm
Vitamins

Monday is a new beggining!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2003)

Back to the gym on Monday?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 10, 2003)

hell yea!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2003)

AWESOME!! I remember how badly I wanted to get back to the gym after my surgery. The time away and not being able to go burns the desire into you even more.  Good luck on Monday!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 10, 2003)

Yup.  I can not wait!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 11, 2003)

My fellow americans.  Today I am going to go buy the best weight lifting gloves ever.  Harbinger baby!  Best gloves ever.  They last a lifetime.  They will run me 40 bucks but they worth it.  Check them out!
Harbinger Rules!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 11, 2003)

Right now I'm living in Ketosis.  Trust me the shit aint fun.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2003)

Where are you buying the gloves from?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 11, 2003)

I ended up going to the sports authority.  They did not have them so i bought the model before those.  They are great also.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2003)

Are they good for wrist support?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 11, 2003)

The best.  You will see the difference in your lifts.  Give more stability.  When I first used the I noticed I could lift more.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 13, 2003)

The Lipoderm and absolved is here.  I am alternatning both.  One day lipo the next absolved.  I can not wait to hit the gym again on monday.  It gonna be an awsome cut!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2003)

No 

Absolved on the abs.  Lipoderm elsewhere.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 13, 2003)

ah...Will do Jodi.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 13, 2003)

What the difference.  I was kind of confused on both.  They seem the same.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 13, 2003)

I would imagine that using absolved and Lipo on a bulk would be kind of pointless right?  Just asking cuz I dont' know much about the stuff..


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 13, 2003)

I dont think so.  If its a clean bulk it should be ok.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2003)

No they are not the same.  Absolved increases lipolysis in the abs and helps block cortisol which is the main cause for abdominal fat.

Lipoderm does not block cortisol and should be used elsewhere to mobilize fat stores.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 13, 2003)

Cool...Thanks.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 13, 2003)

Wheb you say mobilize does it mean move it to other areas or burn?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2003)

Mobolize to use for fuel.  Thats why you need to be in a caloric defecit or it will re-deposit.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 13, 2003)

Got you.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 14, 2003)

Cool, if it will work while bulking (absolved) I may pick up a few bottles...No matter what I do, my abs are always sort of "blah"


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2003)

I think I remember TP saying somewhere that if your bulking, the ab-solved will help your stomach not get bigger, but you will not necessarily lose around the stomach.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 14, 2003)

yeah, that's pretty much all i was hoping for.  I think I'm gonna break down and buy some of it soon


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 15, 2003)

My Stomach 

Still needs work but I wont be doing abs for another month.  

Today was a great workout.  My first day back.  I had more energy than ever.  Kick ass baby!!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 15, 2003)

If they love the moon,  I love it too.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 15, 2003)

I can't believe you posted that link!!!  That is my favorite website man!  I have been in love with that song ever since they posted it on the site...and Ithought I was the only one!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 16, 2003)

I so inspired when I wrote this.  The best comes out of me when I get a certain feeling.  I don't know how to describe it, but my deepest creative side just comes out and I put out some crazy rhymes.  I can not wait to record it.

Equipped with toolies,
Cherishing the mic like a fiend does doobies,
Fucking round town but not lookin for groupies,
Lookin for mic fights,
Prize fights kitted in Retro Air Flights,
Title bout fights,
I???m Ranked top contender at large,
im shutting niggas down for my personal cause,
aid the game that???s fucked and wrong,
wack shit on the street CDs and tapes I toss,
whose on top of this garb???age,
commercial aint shit but bling this and gun that,
pimp this to fat ass, I say fuck that,
I love this aura from my mass,
Skilled definite and commericial will never trespass.
Street team promote but I don???t need red rugs,
Give me gremlin that huffs and chugs,
Its just love,For this game,
Kept me borderline from insane,
Told me to write and explain what my feelings attained,
When I felt Heartbroken and feeling the pain,
Excited and feeling on top my game,
That just the feelings I explain when the pen hits page,
Never will I say this is a part time,
I take on this Full time,
Arrest me and make this a crime,
I???m abusing what god gave me to shine,
beats is my home,u Got it homes, 
I spit in volatile tones,
While I roam the eastern Atlantic zone,
Locking my word in brackets cause I mean what I say,
Display it on audio while records plays,
Heavy rotation on underground stations,
No patronization to get heard in the nation,
But still have odds which I???m facing,
Though I got skills on which I build to stay real,
You hear what I feel,
I love hip hop and that just the deal,


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 17, 2003)

171.8lbs - Weight

5:30 AM - Meal 1

Oatmeal Waffles
Cottage Cheese

37 Carbs 36 Protein 6.1 Fat

8:00 AM - Meal 2


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 21, 2003)

170.8 lbs

Meal # 1

1 Packet of Sugar Free Jell - O
1/2 Cup of Oat Powder
1 Cup of Fresh Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Of Cottage Cheese

Meal # 2


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 21, 2003)

Ive decided to bulk!  Operation Mass is in effect!  2 months bulk baby!


----------



## Freeman (Sep 21, 2003)

thank god!  it's about time!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 21, 2003)

Will Start posting meals tommrow.

My macros for today are.  This is going to be the cleanest bulk ever.  No cheats at all.  2 Months baby! 1lb a week is the goal.


350 Carbs
220 Protien
50 Fat


----------

